# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Agentes forestales y licencias de pesca

## F. Lázaro

Acabo de ver algo en la tele que me ha dejado descolocado, agentes forestales requiriendo licencias de pesca.

¿Tiene un agente forestal potestad para requerir una licencia de pesca? Un permiso de coto sí, pero la licencia de pesca, tengo mis dudas...

Aquí jamás he visto ni a forestales ni a guardas fluviales requerir una licencia de pesca, tan sólo la Guardia Civil. Otra cosa es requerir el permiso de pesca de un coto, eso sí que lo he visto y te lo pueden pedir, pero la licencia de pesca, no sé si tienen potestad para ello.

A ver si alguien puede sacarme de dudas.

----------


## Luján

> Acabo de ver algo en la tele que me ha dejado descolocado, agentes forestales requiriendo licencias de pesca.
> 
> ¿Tiene un agente forestal potestad para requerir una licencia de pesca? Un permiso de coto sí, pero la licencia de pesca, tengo mis dudas...
> 
> Aquí jamás he visto ni a forestales ni a guardas fluviales requerir una licencia de pesca, tan sólo la Guardia Civil. Otra cosa es requerir el permiso de pesca de un coto, eso sí que lo he visto y te lo pueden pedir, pero la licencia de pesca, no sé si tienen potestad para ello.
> 
> A ver si alguien puede sacarme de dudas.



¡Qué! ¿En el telediario de después de la repetición de la carrera?

----------


## No Registrado

Hace años, los agentes forestales podían pedir la licencia, de hecho era la autoridad que más la pedían.

Al pasar las competencias a las CCAA, en lugar de mejorar, desgraciadamente se ha empeorado

----------


## santy

> Acabo de ver algo en la tele que me ha dejado descolocado, agentes forestales requiriendo licencias de pesca.
> 
> ¿Tiene un agente forestal potestad para requerir una licencia de pesca? Un permiso de coto sí, pero la licencia de pesca, tengo mis dudas...
> 
> Aquí jamás he visto ni a forestales ni a guardas fluviales requerir una licencia de pesca, tan sólo la Guardia Civil. Otra cosa es requerir el permiso de pesca de un coto, eso sí que lo he visto y te lo pueden pedir, pero la licencia de pesca, no sé si tienen potestad para ello.
> 
> A ver si alguien puede sacarme de dudas.


Hola F.Lázaro, para aclarar tu duda te diré que tienen todo el derecho del mundo, y cualquier pescador la obligación de mostrársela, pero yo hace más de cuatro o cinco años que no me los he visto por el río.
El problema es, al menos en Albacete, que los agentes medioambientales apenas se acercan por el río, desde la consejería los dedican más a controlar la caza y con el buen tiempo a vigilar el tema de los incendios forestales, pero la pesca la tienen muy olvidada, y no les importa que se hagan disparates en el río. Un día en Peñarroya, a tres individuos les conté 34 cañas puestas pescando, con su barca, y su campamento montado debajo de una encina, y los tíos tan tranquilos.

Un saludo a todos

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que poco parece interesarles la pesca y sus "problemas" a agentes mediambientales, seprona y guarderia fluvial.
Yo éste es el único año que he visto al SEPRONA pidiendo licencias en el embalse.
Un gran número de pescadores no hace un buen uso de su nombre y se dedica a colocar cañas de más, echar basuras en las orillas, pescar "muy mal pescao" y no poseer licencia.
Es una pena, que al menos por la zona de la mancha, se dedique a todo éste personal y no haga bien su labor.

----------

